# Prozac And Nightmares



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Ok. I am getting afraid to go to sleep at night, since I have been on my 5mg of Prozac, I have had the worst nightmares. About being schizophrenic, and talking to pieces of candy, and not being able to find my way home. They are really graphic and disturbing, and I don't really get a good nights rest. ANy advice, do they go away ever?


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Spider1 - Prozac can cause interrupted sleep patterns and at times nighmares because it is a stimulant type of antidepressant. You should be taking your dose in the morning so that your mind is settled more at night. If it is not doing any good either then maybe you should speak to your doctor about something that is more of a sedative like Serzone. I was on Prozac in 1992 and it worked great, tried it again in 1999 and had horrible side effects like nightmares etc. It really depends on your lifestyle at the time and how it will effect you. Talk to your doctor about it.Mark


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I have heard about this side effect. I have been on Prozac for about 11 years. You are taking a _very_ small dose, and if you believe that Prozac is causing these nightmares, then you are probably extremely sensitive to it. I have been on doses up to 80 mg a day, with no such side effects (however, I won't go into the prostate problems it caused!). I agree that you should be taking the Prozac in the morning. If that doesn't help, there are a lot of other medications to choose from. There is no reason to suffer because of Prozac.Steven


----------

